# Lower Unit Locks



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Have never worried about it...but I do know there are bolts with special head just like wheel locks for your car tires.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Those special bolts are only a deterrent. They are still pretty easily stolen with them on.
I wouldn't worry though. They are looking for 150,250,300,350 lower units


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

